# Game 7: Heat @ Grizzlies (11/11 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, November 11, 2012 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> LeBron and Wade both participated in a light practice. Spoelstra expects both to play tomorrow.





> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Lewis, LeBron, Allen, Chalmers, Bosh, Miller, Cole, Battier, Wade having a three-point shooting contest, as LeBron keeps score. #heat














> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> LeBron keeps getting on Chalmers for screwing up his game.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Wade wins. LeBron screams out in approval, for Wade representing the guys who can't shoot. Wade raising arms as he circles court.


:laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

****ing Wade...a cold? really? thats like saying you saw a bad porno and didnt want to work. lil pusssy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And this...



> @*MiamiHeraldHeat*  Wade just beat Ray Allen in a three-point contest. Ray is mad, mad, mad. #*talknboutpractice*


:laugh:

I'd love to be a fly on the wall for these. This is the most epic one I've heard of yet. It included our entire rotation except for UD. Wade is the last person I'd pick to win. He did say earlier in the season he's gonna have to win one eventually.

From Skolnick's blog:



> LeBron James’s left knee was still somewhat stiff, and Dwyane Wade was still not entirely over a virus, but both participated in a light Saturday practice, and both said they expected to play Sunday against the Grizzlies.
> Wade, who couldn’t get the local feed of the Heat-Hawks game from his hotel room Friday night – so he had to keep abreast by phone and radio – felt good enough Saturday to win the second of two three-point shooting contests, even with Ray Allen among the eight competitors. That led James to shout in glee for Wade “representing for all the non-shooters” and Wade to take a victory lap with his arms raised.
> While the shooting contest went on, James Jones — who typically would participate and be among the favorites — was dunking over Terrel Harris on the other end of the court:
> “He represented for all the non-jumpers,” James quipped.


:laugh: All two of the "non-shooters" in the game. The James Jones thing is hilarious, too. Wonder who won the first shootout.

doctor...Spo said he didn't want Wade spreading his virus to teammates.

This is going to be a great test for us. We haven't fared well against Memphis in the Big 3 era. I think we beat them at home the first year, but they not only beat us in Memphis that year off the Gay buzzer-beater, but UD hurt his foot that game. Last year we only played them once, and they blew us out in Miami. Their starting 5 is well-built to compete with us. Going to need a great effort.

Joe Goodman took a picture of this picture that's up at FedEx arena. Don't remember Mike ever having short hair there. Just remember soccer hairband Mike, particularly when he won the 6th-man award. (That _is _what they're holding, right?)


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> And this...
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...



K well im from Canada and we deal with colds every week. If i missed work for a ****ing cold. Id be fired. Smh at Wade such a ****ing pussy


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I wish it was LeBron who had the cold so I could see the defensive posts.

Cue the 'oh LeBron's a real man though, he wouldn't miss a game for a cold'


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't understand how you quote something and completely miss the clear meaning of it. I guess I'll try repeating it: Spoelstra did not want Dwyane Wade spreading his virus to his teammates. Who knows who really made the decision, but we can only go by what we're being told, and that is that they wanted Wade to stay home and not infect his teammates. Understand?

If the average Canadian gets sick every week, something's wrong up there. I know that's not what you meant, but going by what I think you're trying to say, it seems you're implying there aren't sick people in America every week, let alone day, which baffles me.

Just to hammer home the point one more time, because I feel it slipping from your grasp as you read this, I'll put it as simply as possible. Imagine this exchange between Spo and Wade:

:dwade: 
_Spo, I'm feeling pretty sick, but I can play._


:spo: 
_Our trainers have established that you have a viral infection that can be contagious to your teammates, so we want you to stay at the hotel and not spread it around._


:dwade: _
OK, coach. Good idea._


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Ben said:


> I wish it was LeBron who had the cold so I could see the defensive posts.
> 
> Cue the 'oh LeBron's a real man though, he wouldn't miss a game for a cold'


When has he? He's a god. And we have Wade homers talking shit. Come on lebron played against the Lakers with full blown flu and STILL CRUSHED.

Wade is terrible. Id honestly him for Brandon Jennings...Wade is such a ****ing joke. Horrible work ethic


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

.h


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Brandon Jennings? When you watch the NBA, do you take LeBron's seminal crust out of your eyelashes first, or just roll with it all up in there?

A couple of tweets to help reinforce the virus part.



> @*EthanJSkolnick*  *Wade* said he had a *virus* that he picked up from kids. Couldn't watch game in hotel room. Followed on radio, on phone.
> 
> @*WallaceNBA_ESPN*  LeBron's still sore & due for few rounds of treatment on knee. Wasn't sure if he'd play if game were today. *Wade* got *virus* from his kids.


For the sake of me believing you have even a modicum of comprehension, can you please acknowledge the contagious argument? It's valid. Tell me you understand, doc.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Seems like doctor's gone off the irrational Kobe hate and is now irrationally hating Dwyane for not being as perfect as LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Truly. Not to mention, there's a big difference between Wade sitting out a game to start a long road trip, where players are in closer quarters, than LeBron sitting out at home with the flu when Wade is already missing the game (recall, Wade didn't play that game vs. LAL).


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

And wait, why Brandon Jennings? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably the first guy he thought've who absolutely no sane person would argue being better than Dwyane.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Because Brandon Jennings is not a pussy unlike Wade. JK


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Ben said:


> And wait, why Brandon Jennings? :laugh:


Jennings or a Vagina? which one? A ****ing COLD. really ....Wade is such a pussy. **** sakes PUSSSSSYYYYY


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctor...rarely do I try to reason with you because I know it's very difficult for you to understand basic concepts, but I really want to help you this time. Please read carefully: *

The Miami Heat's head coach, Erik Spoelstra, asked Dwyane to stay in the hotel so he wouldn't spread his sickness.
*
Please indicate to me you understand this. You're acting like a toddler who won't stop crying because his parents told him Dora the Explorer already came on today, and he missed it. "BUT I WANNA WATCH DORA. NOOO!!"

I mean, I can understand someone of your intellect hating Kobe Bryant or Kevin Durant because you're threatened by their abilities, but hating on Wade because he's LeBron's co-star goes beyond any childish behavior I've ever seen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> This is going to be a great test for us. We haven't fared well against Memphis in the Big 3 era. I think we beat them at home the first year, *but they not only beat us in Memphis that year off the Gay buzzer-beater, but UD hurt his foot that game.*


You know what else happened in that game? Wade was out (cue DD overreaction) and Jerry Stackhouse started at SG for us :laugh:

A couple of days later, Heat released Stack and signed Dampier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh shit, totally forgot that was the game Stackhouse started. I don't remember filing that under "Without Wade." Just remember pain. :laugh:

Jerry's release was also related to Haslem getting injured and needing another big.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

This game is a perfect test for our defense.If smallball can handle them ,it can handle anyone!I hope we win through defense and not by scoring 120 points.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good thing the Heat play tonight The Dolphins make me wanna kill myself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Could be worse. You could be a Canes and Dolphins fan :sigh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Could be worse. You could be a Canes and Dolphins fan :sigh:


I like S.Carolina in college they blew their golden opportunity so that kinda sucked too. I do like the Canes in the ACC, and at least they have national titles to hang their hats on lol.

The Phins and Canes miss the Orange Bowl thats for sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron good to go


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Wade (virus) and LeBron (knee) both in Heat starting lineup tonight. Along with Bosh, Chalmers and Battier.


We'll see how long this starting lineup lasts tonight. Dont know how any of them slow Z-Bo down.

Harris and Pitt are inactive.



> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> Gameday kicks! S/O to the Veteran's. The real heroes and superstars! #itsjustdifferent http://instagr.am/p/R5xgi3CTPa/


Thought the #itsjustdifferent thing was part of a slogan for Wade's shoes since he uses it all the time. Guess not.



> Way of WADE
> ‏@DwyaneWade
> Game day shoe.."Veterans"..wanna salute and thank all of our vets for their sacrifice..#RealHeroes http://instagr.am/p/R5rMiyFCLv/


Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at this thread :laugh:

Good to see Wade and Bron suiting up. We'd be screwed otherwise.

Exepect to see a healthy dose of Haslem this game guys. Prepare yourself for bricked jumpers and rebounds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love the idea of Chinese-made, Veteran's Day shoes. Not sure why LeBron posted his, since they look like his normal black/reds, unless that's some smatterings of navy I'm seeing. He definitely copped "it's just different" from Wade, who started using it for the Li-Ning switch. Nothing really different about the #1 basketball apparel provider in the country. :laugh:

Why am I not surprised DD still hasn't grown enough of a pair to respond to my challenge?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah, those Wade ones are guady as **** :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder if Spo will even dip his toe in the waters of Lewis on Randolph.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> A lot of extra boos here for Chalmers. After all, they remember 2008.


The only city where Lebron isnt the most hated on the team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big to big passing will kill us tonight when we go small.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow we suck tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Weeeaak start on both ends. Played Randolph well on one shot, Bosh assumed it was going in and vacated, allowing him to get the rebound and putback. Unacceptable.

And I guess the boos got to Rio...missing both at the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gasol is picking us apart. Gotta play right up on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, halfcourt alley-oop by Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Shattier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That 2nd alley-oop was dirty.

Nice run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not gonna lie. I cringed as Mario threw up the alley-oop. Never know where that ball is going when he throws them.

That one was perfect though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit I missed that one.

Nice rally back from 8 down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice by Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 on Battier. 

UD is the 1st off the bench, not Lewis tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're struggling with their size, as expected.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I understand not being the same athletically, but its just crazy how bad UD has gotten with his J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD jumpers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 missed free throws in a row :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray missed a FT. We're ****ed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe Norris gives us an energy boost


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 wide open 3's have not gone in

and we've now missed 6 free throws as well.

Might be one of those games tonight..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at these tree throws


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god, 1-7 from the FT line? And we're missing tons of open/easy looks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice jumper by Lebron.

Annoying we could be winning this if we could hit freebies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-21 after 1

Only down 1 even though we've not shot well at all from the line or from 3. I'll take it.

Lebron was carrying us though. Someone has to step up and take over the scoring load while he rests.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's their 2nd 3 they've hit at the end of the shot clock.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Ellington you scrub


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ball not bouncing our way tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD hit a shot!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I always like Bayless. Think he'd be a solid player here


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry, Spo just can't go with LeBron and Bosh on the bench. Dwyane takes it upon himself to take horrible, flailing shots.

We're playing so dumb right now, as well as missing a ton of easy looks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 33333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

smooth 3 by lewis


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lewis 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 on UD. Where's my Mike Miller love


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So laissez-faire going for looseballs. Can't against this team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah Cole...yikes


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

haha lebron wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BANK IS OPEN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Killed by scrubs


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade just stop shooting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shard and Wade with back-to-back LOL moments.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice bounce for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wayne Ellington? Come on


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We miss 3's they make theirs. It is gonna be one of those nights.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron is unstoppable


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting game. A rugged, yet up-tempo pace to this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Inconceivable how dumb we're playing. Its like our minds are on the play ahead instead of what's actually happening. Not to mention our good shooters missing wide-open looks, while their struggling guard Ellington is hitting pull-up 3's.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

conley 7 points in 8 seconds


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sun sports just jinxed Mario. Praised his game, then his guy scores 7 points in a row by himself.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:

Hope the club was good last night. This team isn't here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just like that, 9 point deficit.

Sick close of the half.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

hahaha we suck wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ellington is just bullshit man. He is AWFUL, and here he is banging triples.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, could not have ended the quarter any worse.

56-41 at the half

It was a 2 point game with just over 2 minutes to go. Holy shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a joke


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade Wow, Misses the point blank shot then just stands there while conley and ellington run the floor and almost get another easy basket at the buzzer.

That must be one hell of a cold.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We literally quit after that Conley run. You could see it in LeBron's body language. He knew his pull-up wasn't going in before he shot it, and he wasn't even trying to get separation beforehand. I don't get this team sometimes. Just not enough pride. They get in a hole and prefer to seem like it doesn't bother them as opposed to trying to dig out of it.

This NY all over again. Are we going to suck on the road all season as we go city to city partying the night before games? Had a feeling all of the "we're putting last year behind us" stuff was talk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

37%
16%
46%

That's our shooting % from the field, 3 and ft line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> 37%
> 16%
> 46%
> 
> That's our shooting % from the field, 3 and ft line.


:rotf:

That's amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was a 42-40 game with 2:40 to go in the half.

So that was a 14-1 run in the final 2:40 of the half. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The funny thing is Heat beat writers are slobbering all over MEM's nuts and saying how great they are when its clear as day we're shooting ourselves in the foot.

Spo is at least partially to blame for this, you can't let Wade have Wade time right now. He's currently the weakest of the Big 3. Put him out there with LeBron or Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's mainly our shooters are bricking open looks too. Battier and Allen both choked on those, and Shane is also being outmuscled down low by ZeBo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Conely is killing us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FT's are just retarded right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FU Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible effort on both ends still. Ineffectively, haphazardly blitzing pick and rolls. Benign, careless shovel passes. Don't have it tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick reverse by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wario shits me. Just be consistent man, far out. You are not a rookie anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Mario!

sick play all around


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That reverse was like the one when LBJ played his first game back in Cleveland!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bron probably gonna get a triple double


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

7 feels a lot better than 16, but we can't let Conley get loose now. He's hurting us more than their bigs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wayne Ellington in. Game over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice finish by CB


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Chalmers! wowzers your bad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

STOP LEAVING ELLINGTON OPEN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Rio taking every ****ing shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem, if you cant rebound, what use are you?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lets just hope we don't see the Grizz in the finals.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miami what is this crap. Seriously. 

Awful tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even their missed passes end up in open 3's...

9-16 from 3 for Memphis now. 

9 is their season high from 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The shooting numbers are horrific outside of LeBosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's the point of getting dressed if you're going to play like this?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why isn't Joel in? Mike Miller? 

Get some dudes with energy in there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, great pass by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All the doom and gloom, yet its an 8pt game right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-66 after 3

Quarter of runs. 

10pt game is manageable. Just need a nice run to begin this 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10pt deficit entering the last.

Gettable, but we gotta start strong here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's numbers look nice, but I wonder how much that knee is bothering him. Not getting any burst in the half court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cool story Speights. FML


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our 4 guards are 6-26.

Wow, Speights spinning, turn-around fadeaway off the dribble. This isn't real life.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FTs :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When Miami is bad, they are really bad. Jesus H Christ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish someone would go back and count the number of turnovers we've committed trying to feed UD the ball on that pick and roll?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Spo going with a Lebron less lineup when we badly need to make a run at the start of this quarter?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade chucking 3's. No need to watch anymore.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade god dammit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray has thrown a couple of bad passes to UD. That's just double-stupid.

We need to go on a run here to have a chance and Bosh is on the bench.

Wade is awful tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Why is Spo going with a Lebron less lineup when we badly need to make a run at the start of this quarter?


1st night of a back to back + sore knee.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol @ these free throws. It's comical now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shit, LeBron is sitting too?

:spo:

Again, FTs :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333

finally


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Ray finally


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got the stop, but not the rebound..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank **** Ray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice box out, Shard....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Shard/UD front court was such a bad idea here, even for a second.

10 3's is the most Memphis has made over the last two years. Deja vu all over again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh

7pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What was Lebron doing there?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

WOW that was horrible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to 10 just like that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF LBJ


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

wtf Ray ahahahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow.

Those 2 plays just KILLED us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray killing us tonight. Too often this season he's tried to prove he can still take teams on in the open court, and more often than not he's gotten embarrassed. You're running with LeBron. Pass it to him. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Does this game not look just like those back to back losses in GS and LA last season? Just continually shooting ourselves in the foot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray should stop trying to dunk. Tucker and Bayless.....


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

hahahaha puuure comedy!!!one of these days....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

i hate this game


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron 0-4 freethrows. Yikes


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really getting over this version of Wade. Why does he do this shit? You're sucking, let a teammate touch it.

I'm scared to even look up the FT numbers. Pack it up, this one's done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable.

just doing some stupid shit tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has been outscored by Wayne Ellington by 17 points.

Yep. This is reality.

Wade, quit hitting the clubs and start hitting the gym....


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

17-30 on freethrows.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, this game was a joke from the start. Memphis keeps having these outlier games against us. 7 threes for Ellington? Come on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

17-30 from the line. 56.70%.

PATHETIC


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

hahahaha just bench our starters!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Does this game not look just like those back to back losses in GS and LA last season? Just continually shooting ourselves in the foot.


FT-wise, yes. But we were up 17 in that GSW game, and controlling the LAC one the next night. We haven't even given ourselves a chance tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

39% shooting

3-12 from 3

17-30 from the line

Wade and Mario a combined 5-24

Wayne Ellington alone is nearly doubling our bench in points


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Those blue shoes Wade is wearing are fitting, because he's playing for the Grizzlies tonight. So much ugly all over the place.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13-22 from 3 for Memphis


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

if espn doesnt give wade an F tonight...i swear.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

At this rate we'll get our ass handed to us by Houston tomorrow too


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Absolutely nothing positive from this one. It was clear we were initially down because of the missed open looks and FTs, as well as dumb mistakes on both ends, but then they just stopped caring. Worse, Wade went YOLO, ronin-style and said **** teammates I need my stats. He wasn't even putting up decent shots, just flailing and throwing it at the glass and griping for a foul. The regular season is so hard to watch with this team.

The NY game was somewhat excusable considering the circumstances, but this is as embarrassing as anything I've ever seen from this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33/59

What our opponents have shot from 3 in our 2 losses.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This Lionel Hollins is a class act. Mostly starters on the floor against our bench.

Conley with another "Jesus is my best friend" prayer-bomb.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey Memphis, we benched our starters. How about you take Conley, Gasol and Gay out of the game?

Asshats


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

_
We don't always lose, but when we do, its an anal-pounding._


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Houston is off tonight. So they'll be rested and energized.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD out Harrellson in. Just try it Spo. UD/Shard is too small, and at least Rashard is providing us something. UD gets the Joel treatment and teammates feel inclined to pass to him, resulting in doom.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 104-86

So it was a 2pt game with 2:40 left in the 1st half, then Memphis closed the half on a 14-1 run.

Then it was a 7pt game in the 4th with a little over 8 minutes to go, got a stop, but then Lebron threw it away and it ended up in a 3pt play for Z-Bo and memphis never looked back.

Those 2 runs killed us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Houston is off tonight. So they'll be rested and energized.


This is going to a 3-3 road trip at best. LAC is going to be way tougher than this (not that we didn't make this tough on ourselves more than anything), and we know how Denver goes. Gotta win in Houston and Phoenix.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14 missed free throws and 4-15 from 3

We were at or near the top in both categories before this game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF, just saw the second half of the 4th, we played like shit. Down double digits and they took like 3 or 4 shitty 3 point shots.

****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade 3-15. Bosh 8-12.

If I'm Chris, I'm giving Wade the










in the lockerroom. He went full-retard tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, and its officially a worse start than last season, when we started a franchise-best 8-1. Hate when I feel like I care more about my team winning than its players. Worse feeling in sports.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*ByTimReynolds*  Most 3s for Memphis (14) in the Grizz' last 345 games, including playoffs.
> 
> @*tomhaberstroh*: So, Memphis' 14 three-pointers against the Heat? Most they've made in a game over last five seasons.


Miami HEAT: Good for what ails your 3-pointers.



> ‏@*SherwoodStrauss*  Where's the center Miami needs who'll stop Wayne Ellington from hitting 7 threes?


Exactly. The uninformed will see the score and say, "SEE! MIAMI IS TOO SMALL!" When we did fine against their size and actually lost because of an outlier 3-point performance and full retardedom on our part.

Nothing says it more than a tie on the boards and us winning the paint point battle 42-40.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wayne Ellington wont hit more than 4 3's in a game the rest of the season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even that would tie his season total before this game.

I understand we gave up a lot of open looks due to extra attention to the paint, but that's how we normally play. Teams will almost never shoot over 50% on 24 attempts, even on open looks.

I've been saying for the past 3 seasons...contrary to conventional wisdom, it's not skilled bigs that kill us. Its perimeter players going all-Jamal Crawford on us. That's the way to beat this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Canes lose 41-40 on a last second TD on Saturday, Fins get blown out at home on Sunday afternoon and the Heat get blown out tonight. 

Days like these make me envious of people who dont care at all about sports.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Right? I'd be in a fine mood right now. I hardly even care about Miami football nowadays. Funny that we got smoked by Tennessee teams in both sports.



> @*CoupNBA*  Take for what you will, but last year Heat had 4th-best defense giving up 5th-highest 3pt percentage (36.6). By playoffs they gave up 30%.


I remember he had a stat last year about teams making an unusually high number of open 3's last year, too. Memphis was pumped for this game. You could tell by Gay's postgame interview after the Houston game when their sideline reporter asked him about it. His face lit up. He always plays well against us, though this time it was Duke Ellington tickling our ivories.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Arguably, we give up a lot of 3s because we shorthanded in the middle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Saw that pic on the ESPN frontpage, hilarious. 

Weird that LBJ is shooting 56% and playing quite well, yet we haven't had a signature game from him yet. He's been very good, but we haven't seen him utterly dominate fools.

Bosh has been good too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo alluded to him having nagging injuries other than the sore knee, and it looks like he's not exploding past his man. Even when he gets to the "launching pad" he's usually not dunking.



> @*DwyaneWade*: My Heat lose and my Bears lose. Now that's a bad Sunday. Let's regroup and get back at it.. #*grindteams*


Ironically, he helped the Bears more than he did the Heat tonight. Hate to get all DD, but we would've fared better if he sat out again, even with Ray putting in his worst Heat performance.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, 3-15 just aint gonna cut it. Particularly not when you aren't chasing your man through screens and let him hit 7 threes on you.

Poor form DWiz, need you back at your best.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He could actually get himself better looks if he let the ball flow to energy :spo: and come back to him. Instead he thinks it's time for him to score and throws his body into someone while throwing the ball at glass. No clue how he doesn't understand what's wrong with that. The "Trade Wade" movement is going to start much earlier this year if this keeps up.

To Dwyane's credit, Ray was the one losing Ellington a little more, I think. Either way, I think there was a pervasive "this scrub won't hit 7 threes" thought pattern throughout the team, which led to him getting open over and over. Our transition D was pretty assy too.


----------

